

See how an ancient computer was recreated using Legos - timepilot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYyRvd79KT4&feature=player_embedded#!

======
timf
This had a round before... <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988818>

The most impressive thing to me is that a machine like this existed in 100 BC

